# Other Aquarium Forums > Fish Care, Nutrition and Water Management >  Questions for Seachem Clarity users!

## n707jt

Hey guys

I bought Seachem Clarity today to combat the cloudiness I've been experiencing when i did a total WC for my tank as I am planning to rescape. I was wondering how long did it take for the cloudiness to actually disappear for you if you are using Seachem Clarity.

----------


## |squee|

It usually took about a few hours to a day for it to disappear completely  :Smile: 

It didn't work on bacteria blooms for me.

----------


## n707jt

I see I see. Did you run your filter at the point of time?

----------


## |squee|

Yea of course. Clarity works by making those particles in the water clump together so they can be filtered out much more easily by the filter.

Why are you using it anyway? Your tank is undergoing a bacteria bloom or..?

----------


## n707jt

Well I just did a total WC. I am using the ADA Amazonia substrate so that could have contributed to the cloudiness. I waiting for it to settle as I would like to do a planted tank.

----------


## cricha

IME it takes between 4-6 hours for the water to clear. It is very effective, just be warned that the clumped fine particles may clog your filter.

----------


## n707jt

Oh hmm okay! I will leave it for a day and I will see how it goes.  :Smile:  Hopes the cloudiness clears up. Gets on my nerve...  :Mad:

----------


## cricha

If it's been more than 6 hours and the tank is still cloudy, you probably need to increase your dosage. I believe the instructions state that it is safe to dose up to 3 times the recommended amount.

----------


## |squee|

Yea, imho it's safe to overdose as long as there isn't any fish inside  :Smile: 

You can start planting actually. The bacteria on the plants will proliferate and help in clumping up the particles. Next time fill up water more gently  :Razz:

----------


## n707jt

Its been like 14 hours and I realized there is still a slight haze to the tank. There's no fish and no plants so I added another capful. Could it be BB?

----------


## n707jt

Here's a picture of my tank so you can get an idea on how cloudy it is.  :Exasperated:

----------


## |squee|

This looks like how a normal tank should look like after being set up. 

Try doing your scape soon... it should help in clearing up the water lots. Seems like it's one of the Amazonia cloudiness I've been reading about again?

----------


## n707jt

Well guys I just got home and I realized I've got like crystal clear water!!  :Grin:  Clarity definitely works!!  :Jump for joy:

----------


## aquarius

Want to check whether is this product safe to use if there's invertebrates and fishes in the tank cos my planted tank seem to have small particles floating around.

----------


## Dennerle

> Want to check whether is this product safe to use if there's invertebrates and fishes in the tank cos my planted tank seem to have small particles floating around.


According to seachem support group, they said it'd safe for both plants and inverts

----------

